# Wood for beef ribs?



## crvtt (Apr 5, 2013)

I have hickory, mesquite, apple, alder, and cherry.  What do you like to use with beef?  I normally use 2/3 hickory 1/3 mesquite on beef but I'd like to try something different for the beef ribs I plan on doing this weekend.


----------



## bear55 (Apr 5, 2013)

100% mesquite for me.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 5, 2013)

I love mesquite with a little apple!


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 5, 2013)

Apple only, if it were me.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 5, 2013)

If you have that choice , the decision is yours. How do you feel this weekend??? Me , I'd stay with Hickory and a simple S/POG spicing. Beef needs a heartier flavor IMHO.

Have fun with it and...


----------



## dward51 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yep, beef can handle the stronger smoke woods well but ultimately preference is going to vary depending on what your desired flavor profile is.  Any of the woods named will work, but of course mesquite has the strongest flavor and can be overpowering if too much is used.

I use a lot of hickory and oak on beef, but that's what my family likes.


----------



## crvtt (Apr 7, 2013)

Ended up doing all apple this time.  I'm glad I did, now I know what apple tastes like on its own.   Next time I do beef ribs I'll be using half apple half mesquite as we felt the apple on its own was a little too mellow for beef.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 7, 2013)

Apple is one of my favorite woods for just about anything.  I also use a good bit of Pecan.


----------

